# Whats the funniest face you have ever gotten? These are mine :)



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

Zeus is teaching Rebel his evil stares! Whats the funniest faces you have gotten from your babies?


----------



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

Heres some more!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Lux doing his best Korean face. He's doing an impersonation of my buddy Chris in the background. 
[


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Lux has mucho talent. lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nitro says: "Stop taking photos!"


----------



## ademily87 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'll play.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Not funny, take this thing off meeeeeeeee......


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love Lux , Kangol and the little Staffy


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

here's mine..... hope you like it...LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sassy Sucking her Tail


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

NO I am not sitting on ur sleeping shorts....


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

The lil Goon









The Baby girl









LOL <3


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

I didn't get a picture of it.  But Jester was alseep between me and the hubby the other night on the couch with his butt to Jake and let out one of those AWFUL dog farts. We started moaning and complaining and I looked down and watched a smile creep up on my dogs face. It was awesome. lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Bogie says,"What?"









Spazz had such an expressive face. you can see how happy she was, she was always happy. =)









































Riley but look who is ruining the photo in the back xD









all the good ones of the girls are all saved on Mark's computer that isn't here


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Just a yawn, but he looks like he's squinting.









The angle makes his head look even bigger then it really is. Don't get me wrong, it's giant, but here it's ginormous.


----------



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

lol... I love them all!!!!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Those are great pics. love them


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

luv the photo of lux-he is such a handsome doggie! everyones expression is awesome had me laughing the whole time! love this thread!:woof:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Brindled Coffee AKA Hooch (R.I.P.) he was 7 yrs here my birthday and his, New Years 06'..


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Marley looks like he's laughing 









Dosia's silly smile









I think he was trying to do taco tongue 









LOL









Say what?









Darkness and his attitude


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

hmmm....


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Hover dog


----------



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

Heres a few more. One of Myas babies and Jazz


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol boy does our dogs make some funny faces ..great pics everyone


----------



## Moose7 (Apr 3, 2010)

Moose is full of funny faces


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> hmmm....


Skeptical pup is skeptical.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

All good faces posted!

Here's one of Sapphire.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

NICE PICS!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Moose7 said:


> Moose is full of funny faces


He's gorgeous!!! I <3 him


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Beia,is all"Great...My brother rides the short bus"


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> Beia,is all"Great...My brother rides the short bus"


Great photos Lol. The second of Bruno is my fave haha


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I so sleppy!










OMG









I just have to post this too hahahah Grace


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Doesn't he look so intelligent? takes after me, I'm afraid~


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

Pauly D style


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's some more of Beia


----------



## Finn (Nov 15, 2010)

These are all mostly old puppy pics by now, but some of the faces are somewhat 'funny' heh...

































Not a face but..


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Nila face after Kaine nipped her


----------



## ColomRican (Jul 10, 2009)

*here's a few that i found*


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

WHATS ON TV BISH?!









TAKE ME FOR A WALK *******!!


----------

